
57 Things I’ve Learned Founding 3 Tech Companies - kingsidharth
http://betashop.com/mobile/post/1417413108
======
ljf
excellent list, cheers for sharing.

~~~
kingsidharth
Sure dude!

~~~
ljf
Stuff like this that make me visit HN ;)

